# European Tour



## jubjub (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi folks,
Set of on the 24th March from bonny Scotland, landed at Santander and have wild camped along the north west coast of spain and down through Portugal, sitting in the square in Silves in the Algarve the weather has started to turn a bit better ,last week it was windy and cold. If anybody is needing any GPS coordinates of the places i stopped over i will gladly post them.
Bye for now
Harry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Harry

It only seems like yesterday when you first joined :wink: 

Glad you made it there OK, and I presume you're having fun?

Gerald


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Hope you're enjoying yourself. You're not far from Portimao if you need gas.

We stayed over Xmas at Camping Turiscampo on the N125 outside Lagos. Very nice site with internet access.

It's just a couple of miles from Praia de Luz which is a nice little village on the coast and where little Maddie went missing.

Did you get all your bits and bobs done before you left the UK?
Is your cruise control working now?

Weather not been too good here with frequent hail and sleet showers.

Catch you later,
Alan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well done Harry, keep us informed


----------

